# Is there a limit to improvement with the tapes?



## ng (Jan 2, 2001)

Hi folks. My tapes are coming soon. A question that I had was whether the improvement levels off. Eric, Marilyn, and the other veterans of this process: Are you still improving? I realize that improvements can occur after finishing the tapes, but is there a limit to what hypnotherapy can do? Just asking.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ng, it is important to remember there is no cure at this time for IBS. Hypnotherapy is an effective management tool. Improvements are based on individuals and there symptoms. For the people who finnish I am going to start a new thread on continous management. So continuous improvement can be based on how you were before and after doing hypnotherapy and how you continue to manage it with this and other startegies like diet, excersise and relaxing the mind-gut axis which is a key factor. I think when your done it will become clearer how this all works out and what I am saying might make more sense. I hope this helps somewhat and the tapes are on the way for you.







------------------I work with Mike and the audio 100 program. www.ibshealth.com www.ibsaudioprogram.com


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Ng! Just popped in and saw my name!!! So, I guess from my own experience I would have to say that, yes, I am still continuing to improve. I know that AZ mom said she continued to improve for 6 months beyond the tapes. And as Eric says, it is different for everyone, because there are so many factors involved. Some individuals may have different results; but that doesn't mean that the potential is not there. Mike's work has shown individuals to improve their symptoms after one, two and three years after completion of the program. So in that regard, I guess there is definite improvement. As far as a "limit", that is an individual thing. If I were to tell you that you can expect "x" amount of improvement, then that is what you probably would get. You shouldn't have any preconceived ideas, because your mind and body need to work together and they set their own limits..which could be the sky in your case!! But no one can tell you either way, because you could do a little less or you could go way beyond any of us with regard to improvement, depending upon your own lifestyle, as Eric says...so expect the best. I am still improving everyday, and I expect to continue to do so!!! Well that's my 2 cents anyway. Should you have any further questions, feel free to e-mail Mike; he is in the best position after working with so many of us IBSers!! Feel Good and enjoy your tapes!!!







------------------Marilyn


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2001)

Hi Ng,Both the answers below are spot on.Once you are into the program you will begin to see (hear & feel also







)how things progress. Just follow the schedule that comes with the program and it will all make sense.No point in putting limitations on yourself either, just develop at your own pace, I'm sure you will be pleasantly surprised







Best regardsMike


----------

